# Miglior Detailing Ltd: Biggest Post Yet?? 30 hr Correction



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

This write up is now hosted on our website!!

Please click here for the write up...



Please visit our Twitter page or Facebook Page to see our day to day updates and great photos of stunning cars!!


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Very nice mate :thumb: although i thought you may have used Glacier with it being white


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice mate 

Baz


----------



## Greenouse (Apr 24, 2008)

Epic work there Jay!

You didn't take any paint thickness reading on my car! lol


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Your car didn't need polishing!

Anyway, a fantastic effort JPC. Also highlights the dangers of waterblades - they should be banned!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

where on the car was this photo taken?


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

i really love your unit and all the classy little touches :thumb:


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Awsome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greenouse (Apr 24, 2008)

stealthwolf said:


> *Your car didn't need polishing!*
> 
> Anyway, a fantastic effort JPC. Also highlights the dangers of waterblades - they should be banned!


You didn't say that really did you Stealth? :lol:


----------



## northva (Mar 29, 2010)

love your unit


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

Beautiful car...sensational work....ive added this to my bookmarks/favourites....definitely one ill be looking at over and over again......stunning work....and lovely unit....love the classy touches ....very nice ! if you werent about 2 hours away from me id love to stop by....great work once again !


----------



## Desertduck (Sep 30, 2008)

Top notch work as always :thumb:


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Great work fella. Loving your unit too!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very good turn around mate :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

very well presented love the pictures and the surroundings. A lot of thought has gone into keeping your unit right.:thumb:


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Great work there mate.

Cracker of a car aswell.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Outstanding work. Very nice finish. 

Well done:thumb:


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Stunning work...The Werkstat Acrylic series on white is still one of my all time favourites. Well done indeed :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice job there ona lovely looking motor.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheersguys. I'll make some better replies when I'm in the office tomorrow. It's a bit tricky on the iPad!

About the unit, it's getting there but there's still a lot to be done this year. I've been waiting on delivery of a lift for a while now!! GRr!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

really great write up, not a fan of VXR's normally bit this one looks cracking now.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work mate looks stunning


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Lovely work , i pretty much know this paintwork like the back of my hand now and the car can be very rewarding when done correctly and the finish it spot on. Ive seen a few Nurburgrings which have been machined and never finished down correctly leaveing a poor finish in sunlight and the paintwork looks very wet when done correctly. 
i think the owner would be over the moon to be honest and nice work!
Thanks for the comment appreciate that and Speak in the week :thumb:


----------



## Crook2001 (Jul 20, 2010)

im loving it


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work and write up again :thumb:


----------



## Yun_says (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks stunning, brilliant work as usual buddy


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. Marc, I did find it was very fussy when it came to finishing down. But after a while, it came good and I hit the sweet spot  the trick I found was to not get too aggressive with the correction combo. I opted for more of a lighter combo rather than stepping up to something more aggressive


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic work. Really brought it back to life, sensible enough to realise perfection is not always an option and very tricky when working with vinyls!

Unit is looking fantastic, thanks for taking close ups of the glass cabinet and wall. Really nice touch.

Do you have more storage at the back of the unit that we can't see or are the products stored in a vehicle?

Thanks for posting, one of the best i've read recently.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Fantastic transformation, great write up with some excellent pics:thumb:
What sort of durability do you get from the Werkstatt combo?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

gally said:


> Fantastic work. Really brought it back to life, sensible enough to realise perfection is not always an option and very tricky when working with vinyls!
> 
> Unit is looking fantastic, thanks for taking close ups of the glass cabinet and wall. Really nice touch.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind comments. What you see in the write ups is probably about 30% of the unit. It's 3000sq ft so I have plenty of room for storage . Maybe I'll get some pics up one day!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

AWESOME mate, love your pics

clearly showing off putting the ipad in the pics :lol:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Fantastic transformation, great write up with some excellent pics:thumb:
> What sort of durability do you get from the Werkstatt combo?


Its pretty hard to say really, all depends on milage, how often the car is washed etc.

I dont have it on my list as being the most durable, but thats not to say its disappointing, because its not, its tres good! It looks lovely on a white car too


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> AWESOME mate, love your pics
> 
> clearly showing off putting the ipad in the pics :lol:


Yep, it sits up there most of the day when im polishing! its great to have you know for the portfolio, the resolution is beautiful so the clarity of the pictures are unreal!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

yeah, especially when you have decent pics like yours  might put some on mine, see what they look like :lol:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

go for it!


----------



## Dtfrith (May 22, 2010)

The car looks great and I really like the look of your unit. I also have to agree with the black bags being a nice touch.


----------



## adchesney (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow! Just looking at these pics, makes me realise the hard work and skill needed.

ADC


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Glad someone likes the black bags!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

great work, especially around the vinyl


----------

